# propane regs reverse thread?



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

I know why propane tanks and fittings are reverse thread but I can't for the life of me figure out why most propane regulators turn the opposite way. This would seem to actually be a safety issue - you know - someone quickly trying to turn the propane down and then having it blast?

Anyone in the know have an idea of why they do this?

BTW: I'm talking about the adjustable regulator knob not any of the fittings.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

I believe it's so people don't accidentally hook up a gas connection to something bad, like maybe a water or oxygen connection or vice versa.

Anyway, that's what I was told when I asked, a long time ago. You know, before the internet.

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20120201141500AAkjM46


----------



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

Schutzie said:


> I believe it's so people don't accidentally hook up a gas connection to something bad, like maybe a water or oxygen connection or vice versa.
> 
> Anyway, that's what I was told when I asked, a long time ago. You know, before the internet.
> 
> https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20120201141500AAkjM46


Actually, my questions was as it relates to the adjusting knob not the tank thread. I got a reply privately and the reasoning behind it was the mechanics of how a regulator works and what the adjusting screw does. If they had uses a reverse threaded screw internally to the regulator that would have allowed "expected" operation rather than the reverse thread we notice on most of the units.


----------

